# Format a micro sd card



## zhong

I need to format 32 gigs micro sd card. for my Android 2.3 , Curtis LT7029 tablet.


How do I format it ?

Is there special app. or software to do that ?


Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Do you have an attachment so you can plug it into the computer? I would recommend using Windows over a App to format your SD Card.


----------



## Coolfreak

There may be an option under Menu > Settings to format the SD card. It may be under SD card or phone storage or something similar to that.


----------



## zhong

I have usb adapter for it.

So how do I format it using Windows XP ?

Thanks.





Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you have an attachment so you can plug it into the computer? I would recommend using Windows over a App to format your SD Card.


----------



## DonaldG

You can do that through:
Control Panel|Administrator Tools|Computer Management|Storage|Disk Management


Make sure that the card is attached to the computer via a card reader.
Highlight the drive you want to format. BE VERY CAREFUL & MAKE SURE YOU ARE SELECTING THE APPROPRIATE DRIVE! (You don't want to accidentally format your C drive!!!!)
The tablet may not like NTSF. If not reformat it as FAT32


----------

